# Do liberals still think this is a joke?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We hear liberals say they don't like the vitriol then they push for one of the most vitriol people (Keith Olbermann ) I have ever heard to run for the Senate. They don't like name calling, but if they can not come up with intellectual debate they always resort to name calling. If one questions the Obama's legal right to be president they label them a "birther". Conservatives often do it also, but were not hypocrites we admit it. I have often called Obama the Messiah because of the way liberals worship him.

I do ask liberals "is this still a joke to you" or are you starting to get this through your head? Is our constitution a joke to you? Is it only to protect radical liberals and not conservatives. Is it more important for you to put a crusifix in a jar, urinate on it, call it art, and be protected by the first amendment than for a conservative to own a semi auto handgun and be protected by the second amendment? It appears liberals are often cherry pickers when it comes to the constitution. As a matter of fact the Christian liberals are nearly always cherry pickers when it comes to the Bible. One standard for them and another standard for others.



> Arizona may have the most advanced plan, but 10 of the United States - controlling 107 Electoral College votes - are now considering some type of legislation that would plug the hole in federal election procedures that in 2008 allowed Barack Obama to be nominated, elected and inaugurated without providing proof of his qualifications under the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> And they aren't all the simple legislation such as that adopted in New Hampshire a year ago that requires an affidavit from a candidate stating that the qualifications - age, residency and being a "natural born citizen" - have been met.
> 
> In Georgia, for example, HB37 by Rep. Bobby Franklin not only demands original birth-certificate documentation, it provides a procedure for and declares that citizens have "standing" to challenge the documentation.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> it provides a procedure for and declares that citizens have "standing" to challenge the documentation.


That last sentence is an important one. If I remember correctly that was the reason the Fed Judge in PA dismissed the case just before the election, because the plaintiff did not have the proper "standing" to question the provided info....NOT because the questioning was unwarranted.


----------



## nojon (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi!

I agree of what had you said that most of the Christian liberals are cherry pickers when it comes to the Bible. Even the active ones are also being cherry pickers and the reason, I guess is to refrain themselves from debating from the belief of other people. Anyhow, being a cherry picker is their preference. Let us just hope that they would change their mind for good.

God Speed.

hundred island


----------

